# Bent push rods



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

I purchased a case 580ck with a D188 only to find out it was leaking diesel into the crank case. I put new seals on the fuel pump shaft. Still getting diesel in the oil. I took the tapper pan off and found both push rods on #2 bend. I replaced them and still not firing on that cylinder. And still getting diesel in the oil. I can hold my hand on the exhaust port as it comes out of #2 and it never gets hot while the others are too hot to touch. I took injector out and cleaned it, but the adjustment screw wouldn't go all the way back in where it was when I took it out.?.?

Should I put a new injector in or just tear the head off and hope for the best?

thanks for any guidance I'm not a diesel mechanic, should have held out for a gas job.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Has anyone encounters both push rods on the same cylinder? If so what ended up being the root cause?


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Well I put a new/used injector in #2. No change. I took the exhaust manifold off and confirmed #2 not firing. I switched #1 and 2 injectors to make sure the injector was good. Still not firing on #2. I did notice that it was firing when it first started. So I juiced it with a little ether and low and behold when it was getting ether it would fire.

Now this getting a little confusing so I started taking the head off to see what else I could find. Got all the bolts out but couldn't get the head to budge. So I gave up and back to the service manual to see what's keeping it from coming off. In the meantime i'm hoping something will click telling me I don't have to take it apart......


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh and #2 was puffing blue smoke while it was not firing. I'm assuming this indicates low compression.


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes ,low compression, you need to pull that head.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the response, I am told that I possibly had water in that cylinder (thus the bend push rods) and now have a bent connecting rod. I don't assume I can sneak the connecting rod out of the piston through the bottom pan without taking the head off???


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope. I'm thinking you may have stuck valves. If I'm right, the rod is probably fine.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Guess I'll be tearing the head off this weekend. I'll let ya know what I find.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Finally got some decent weather and pulled the head only to find that the fire ring around #2 was disintegrated as well as the head gasket. Well I guess the prior owner ran it this way for a while as the head was eaten into where the fire ring was supposed to be. Off to the machine shop to get it planed. Piston comes all the way to the top and looks good so I'm not going into the bottom half. Will post once everything is back and put together.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Let us know, and post some pictures to if you can.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Here you go with the pictures. One is of the worn head around the burnt fire ring. The other is #4 cylinder head with some weird pitting. Probably from the intake valve clearance being to tight and possibly not closing. Doesn't exist on other cylinder heads....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the pictures. Are you getting the head machined?


----------



## Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

The pitting in # 4 cylinder is from water, probley for head gasket leaking at some point in time prior to ur ownership


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Yes I am getting it machined, for $50 it's a no brainer. I told them to go ahead and do the valves for another $150.00 also. Will let you know how it comes out.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Finally got it put back together. Runs great and no longer need ether to start. At least in the summer.... Thanks for all your guidance


----------

